# What a Dream... I love this Plane!



## pmulry (Jul 13, 2007)

Totally concur with this review. I got one of these a couple of weeks ago and it's a dream. Just lightly polished the blade on a leather strop with polishing compound and it was ready to go. One thing that amazes me is how tight they got the tolerance on the mouth adjustment plate. You can barely see the line on the sole where it mates to the plate. Phenomenal. Now I'm just trying to adjust it to see how thin it cuts. Pretty thin so far.

One thing I've noticed is that it really does need to be oiled on the sides after every use or it starts to show surface rust pretty quickly. Great tool though.


----------



## FritzM (Dec 18, 2007)

I second that! I often over cut just so I can sneak up with this tool partly for the exacting nature of it but probably more for the shear joy of using it! I liked it so much that I bought the LN Low Angle Jack. Same function, quality and experience there too! To keep the rust at bay, I use Camellia Oil in it's own applicator. Saves time and wasted rag.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

You guy's do have it right with regards to the rust. I live in Florida; EVERYTHING rusts here. I got in the habit of oiling or waxing anything that's not painted or wood a long time ago.


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

Like my previous review of the LN chisels, this plane is everything you could want in precision and ease of use. Based off of time tested models, LN and his team of craftsman update them with modern materials like stress relieved iron, bronze and cryogenicaly treated tool steel. In addition, everyone comes to you tested and razor sharp, ready to use out of the box. I know there are other manufacturers out there that make some fine planes, (No names please) that over embelish and create more of a work of are, forsaken for an expensive work of art. Lie-Nielsen's tools are stated with extreme clarity and simplicity, (as quoted by Ludwig Mies van der Rohe) "Form follows function".

Remember, the most expensive tool you can buy is the cheap one. Once it breaks or proves itself unworthy, you now buy the better one and spent more than the other guy that bought the better one.


----------



## ZipMc (Sep 18, 2009)

My first post here, LJs. Coming back to woodworking in a better way since a long time off. It's been in my heart a long time and now it's flowing back into my hands. Two Lie-Nielsen planes arrived a week ago; the low angle jack and the low angle smoother, all shiny and solid in the box.. Now, I grew up in the state of the Stanley-Connecticut-but I can't recall experiencing such an effortless pleasure. Well, At least not in the woodshop. Anyway, this afternoon, after closing down the job and settling my kids into some afterschool nachos, I snuck out to my garage, clamped a poplar plank to my workbench, and released the jack plane from its box. Its weight felt good in my hands. Diagonal across the grain. Shift the weight from toe to heel. The sweet swoosh and curly ribbons of tan. All in the low New England sunlight. Beautiful.

My current project is building a toy chest for my best friend's daughter, who's two. It's a totally exciting project, not only because of its technical challenges, but but because my two youngest kids-my fourteen-year-old son and twelve-year-old daughter-are going to help me build it. Our deadline is Christmas. I've got them two weekends and two weeknghts a month, and we've got twelve weeks til Christmas.

Work's busy. My wife's birthday is next month. The ex is still mad. 
In short, it's awesome. Crazy awesome. I'll keep you posted.

And by the way, please don'tt misread the nickname "Mr. Cool," as arrogant or conceited. It's an inside joke, based on a band I used to play in. Rock on, Lumberjocks!


----------



## TroutGuy (Mar 28, 2008)

Based on this thread, and other reviews, I bought one of these a couple of months ago. My first ever hand plane, and what a sweet tool it is! Having been a machinist in a previous life, I appreciate obvious quality of the machining.

The Lie-Nielson team did a program for the local woodworkers guild, and that cute little No. 60 1/2 just followed me home.


----------



## timberframedave (Sep 15, 2010)

I have used this plane regularly for the last 10 years. Just finished roughing out a custom handrail in tropical hardwood with this plane. The blade holds it's edge forever & easy to hone. Quit messing around with the cheap block planes & get a quality tool that will last a lifetime.

I found a local hardware store in Seattle (Hardwick's) who sells tons of hand tools to the college kids. Bought this plane there for $120 (list price $160) I don't think they ship - but glad to find a cheaper source for hand tools.


----------

